# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Seek Opportunity: looking for work in chicagoland

## BV2

Hey, used to post as bolil, anyways I live in Chicago and am looking for work. I'm a quick study, have experience in a variety of trades, and take no issue with table bottoms. Let me know. Thanks

----------


## oyarde

If you decide to head South a ways , I can make a few phone calls , get you some tips for Indianapolis .That's about as far North and furthest East I ever go  anymore .

----------

